
Uber Partner Reveals Air Taxi Design at CES - toufiqbarhamov
https://www.engadget.com/2019/01/07/uber-partner-reveals-air-taxi-design-ces/
======
synaesthesisx
I saw this in person; while neat it's non-functional and effectively a cool
CES art piece

